# Multigym hate



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I know a lot of people hate the home multigym , i know freeweights are better but looking at the machines in the gym the multigym does seem to do a lot of what they do .

I do agree though that they do lack in weight on certain exercises . 3 months in and i can almost lift the whole stack on the bench press which is apparently 90kg .

But for the other exercises ie bicep curls , lat pull , tricep pushdowns it seems it will last me a while


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

They're not inherently bad, but I'd never rely on one alone. You're never gonna build a great back or set of legs or shoulders without using freeweights. Pec dec ain't got shít on dumbbell flyes.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

They are ok for starting out but as you have found they outgrow their usefulness pretty quick. I would have a look at getting a power rack or half rack with lat attachment. Free weights help build stabiliser muscles and you are not limited to the stack on the machine. 90 kg is still a decent lift though, even on a machine.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It will be fine to get you introduced to the world of resistance training, but you just won't get very far until you get the real stuff. I have seen it all before with mates buying and using these over the years. You need proper compound exercises to build real muscle.

You'll also get a wake up call when you go to do some real bench thinking you can do 90kg.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a smith machine and its great for squats.


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I have no illusions i couldn't bench properly what i can on the machine lol , in going to be adding more equipment i think the next purchase is some dumbells . Can you guys give me an idea what i need weight wise ??


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I am eyeing up power racks , once the Mrs 30th is out the way ill start saving for one


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

SK50 said:


> It will be fine to get you introduced to the world of resistance training, but you just won't get very far until you get the real stuff. I have seen it all before with mates buying and using these over the years. You need proper compound exercises to build real muscle.
> 
> You'll also get a wake up call when you go to do some real bench thinking you can do 90kg.


This.... spot on! I only ever have/will use machines when training in a commercial gym and even then, I only ever used to add literally 1 or 2 machine exercises when finishing workouts, really just to burn out the muscle.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

clh said:


> I am eyeing up power racks , once the Mrs 30th is out the way ill start saving for one


Ideally (when you are able to) swap the multi gym for a power rack, a 7ft 20kg olympic bar, and 200kg or so of olympic plates.

It does take a degree of physical aptitude to learn squat/dead/row etc quickly by yourself, but if you are keen you should succeed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a power cage with pull up bar and upper/lower cable points and pull up bar with adjustable bench and Olympic set. Just need a set of dumbells and that's all one needs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

clh said:


> I have no illusions i couldn't bench properly what i can on the machine lol , in going to be adding more equipment i think the next purchase is some dumbells . Can you guys give me an idea what i need weight wise ??


Really depends on your strength and budget.

I'd get a set of 10's, 15's,20's, and 30's. With those you should be able to swap some of the plates around if you buy the ones which have an allen key end rather than welded ones.

Personally I have 5-40lb set, then I have 22.5kg,33kg,44kg,55kg and some olympic dumbells which I can get up to about 80odd kg on each.....just in case I ever get that strong!! :lol:


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

Cool cheers for your help peeps


----------

